# lets build a BULKING pizza thread!



## Patch

I think maybe if everyone puts in their ideas we could make a cracker. I love pizza. So i'll ask the first question. Whats the best bread to use?


----------



## Guest

Foccacia bread:thumbup1:


----------



## donggle

just googles "healthy pizza crust" because that's the place were alot of crap in pizzas comes from.



> LOW CARB PIZZA CRUST
> 
> 2 cups soy flour
> 
> 4 eggs
> 
> 1 cup heavy cream
> 
> 1/2 cup seltzer water
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp salt
> 
> Preheat oven to 375F degrees.
> 
> Beat eggs until yolks and whites are combined. Pour in cream and seltzer water. Add salt and stir in soy flour.
> 
> Mixture will be slightly liquid.
> 
> Butter 3 individual size pizza pans (about 9" or you can also use pie plates) generously. Spread batter thinly on pans.
> 
> Bake until slightly browned and cooked through.
> 
> Spread your favorite low carb toppings (cheese, mushrooms, etc).


either this or the same thing you make kebabs out of. mmmm'


----------



## smithy26

dominos meat feast with garlic and herb dip, and a dr pepper

cheat meal


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

You've gotta have chicken + jalepinos


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

why not make wholemeal pizza base, that would be great for a bulking pizza right? plenty of chicken, dash of tabasco and a good cheese.


----------



## ghostdog

How about finely shredded beef as well as chicken? had both meats at the carvery the other week and it was lovely.

what would be best cheese? a mixture maybe?

this'll be one mutha of a pizza


----------



## oggy1992

smithy26 said:


> dominos meat feast with garlic and herb dip, and a dr pepper
> 
> cheat meal


this guys got the right idea!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i love sausage on a pizza

dominoes mighty meaty without the ground beef and mushrooms for me


----------



## donggle

sorry lads, i can't touch domino's anymore, used to love it. i used to deliver their pizza's part time. when you see what happens to them, how they are made, who makes them etc, you really wouldn't. even the personal size pizzas give enough calories for a whole day. the healthiest thing in the whole place is the diet coke.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yes, thats why i never want to hear stories about places i like to eat lol


----------



## 2tpaul

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> You've gotta have chicken + jalepinos


 :thumb :thats got to be one of my favourates


----------



## maccer

I always feel rough after a Dominoes


----------



## martinmcg

ask carly ....she is the queen of the pizza lol x


----------



## smithy26

estfna said:


> sorry lads, i can't touch domino's anymore, used to love it. i used to deliver their pizza's part time. when you see what happens to them, how they are made, who makes them etc, you really wouldn't. even the personal size pizzas give enough calories for a whole day. the healthiest thing in the whole place is the diet coke.


problem is if u think like that u wouldnt eat at all!!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

smithy26 said:


> dominos meat feast with garlic and herb dip, and a dr pepper
> 
> cheat meal


Dominos meateor on dominator base :thumb:


----------



## treb92

Can't beat a hawiian


----------



## Lost Soul

> LOW CARB PIZZA CRUST
> 
> 2 cups soy flour
> 
> 4 eggs
> 
> 1 cup heavy cream
> 
> 1/2 cup seltzer water
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp salt
> 
> Preheat oven to 375F degrees.
> 
> Beat eggs until yolks and whites are combined. Pour in cream and seltzer water. Add salt and stir in soy flour.
> 
> Mixture will be slightly liquid.
> 
> Butter 3 individual size pizza pans (about 9" or you can also use pie plates) generously. Spread batter thinly on pans.
> 
> Bake until slightly browned and cooked through.
> 
> Spread your favorite low carb toppings (cheese, mushrooms, etc).


there is bulking and there is growing a set of breasts and holding lots of water and fat 

TBh enjoy a homemade pizza for what it is, a nice treat. Just avoid mixing too many carbs with fats and look to avoid damaged fats


----------



## paulburrows246

aye i have a dominoes once every few months as a treat with my friends.... only thing i eat thats takeaway.. dont eat kfc or mac donalds or wimpey nefing apart from a pizza just cuz they are too nice


----------



## Willie

I've got a good recipe for a wholewheat pizza base but i'll have to look it out - i'll try and post it in the next couple of days. It's pretty easy too, i've made it over a dozen times and only messed it up once.


----------



## muzi

The only unhealthy part of a pizza is the bread and the cheese. Both aren't too bad in moderation so I would imagine a pizza made with an extra thin wholemeal base and a small amount of low fat cheese would be a good bulking food if topped with chicken/beef. Tomato puree is supposed to even healthier than tomotoes (not sure how?), and any onions/peppers are clean carbs. Chillies speed up the metabolism and have been said to help fight cancer so all good there.

Think I might make a pizza tomorrow as a treat for being a marvellous person. :lol:


----------



## gerg

try this lion egg recipe

kind of a pizza omelette










Ingredients

2 medium Lion Quality eggs

85g tomato

25g mushrooms

15g pepperdew chillies

15g pepperoni

25g ready to eat, chilli spiced chicken broken into pieces

20g Mozzarella

Pinch of mixed herbs

double or triple the ingredients up for normal humans size portions :thumb:


----------



## Lou

1kg strong white bread flour or Tipo '00' flour

or 800g strong white bread flour or Tipo '00' flour, plus 200g finely ground semolina flour

• 1 level tablespoon fine sea salt

• 2 x 7g sachets of dried yeast

• 1 tablespoon golden caster sugar

• 4 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil

• 650ml lukewarm water

Sieve the flour/s and salt on to a clean work surface and make a well in the middle. In a jug, mix the yeast, sugar and olive oil into the water and leave for a few minutes, then pour into the well. Using a fork, bring the flour in gradually from the sides and swirl it into the liquid. Keep mixing, drawing larger amounts of flour in, and when it all starts to come together, work the rest of the flour in with your clean, flour-dusted hands. Knead until you have a smooth, springy dough.

Place the ball of dough in a large flour-dusted bowl and flour the top of it. Cover the bowl with a damp cloth and place in a warm room for about an hour until the dough has doubled in size.

Now remove the dough to a flour-dusted surface and knead it around a bit to push the air out with your hands - this is called knocking back the dough. You can either use it immediately, or keep it, wrapped in clingfilm, in the fridge (or freezer) until required. If using straight away, divide the dough up into as many little balls as you want to make pizzas - this amount of dough is enough to make about six to eight medium pizzas.

Timing-wise, it's a good idea to roll the pizzas out about 15 to 20 minutes before you want to cook them. Don't roll them out and leave them hanging around for a few hours, though - if you are working in advance like this it's better to leave your dough, covered with clingfilm, in the fridge. However, if you want to get them rolled out so there's one less thing to do when your guests are round, simply roll the dough out into rough circles, about 0.5cm thick, and place them on slightly larger pieces of olive-oil-rubbed and flour-dusted tinfoil. You can then stack the pizzas, cover them with clingfilm, and pop them into the fridge.

For the toppings well you choose - mine is:

sundried tomato base paste with cheddar

topped by crispy bacon, more cheddar, mozzarella more cheddar, peperoni more cheddar and pepperoni bacon and mozarella mix.....dieting over kill LOL!!

Lou


----------



## Ak_88

Lou that must make a HUGE base surely?


----------



## Willie

Yeah it must be gigantic - i use 350g flour for mine and that does two fat bastard size bases.


----------



## Lou

You guys have never had my pizza....LOL!!

I make a huge base its stuffed with homemade sundried tomato paste (with anchovies, garlic, black and green olives mixed with it); mozzarella cheese; fresh basil; smoked black forest ham; more mozzarella then you add another layer of dough, bake it off oin the oven until golden brown then press from the centre outwards to make an indentation to take the toppings........now that is what you call a stuffed crust pizza.....


----------



## jonesy1234cas

smithy26 said:


> problem is if u think like that u wouldnt eat at all!!!!


true!!


----------



## Willie

For two pizzas, I use:

For the base

350g flour (either wholemeal or strong white)

7g/one sachet of yeast

Half a teaspoon of salt

Half a teaspoon of sugar

One tablespoon of olive oil

225ml warm water

Mix all the dry ingredients together then add in the oil and water. Knead until you've got a smooth dough then leave in a large bowl covered with clingfilm in a warm place for a while.

For the sauce

One can chopped tomatoes

One clove garlic

Half an onion

Couple of chillis

Bit of paprika, some mixed herbs, salt and pepper

Fry off the garlic, onion and chilli then chuck in the tomatoes and seasoning. Once it's reduced quite a bit blend it and leave to one side.

Then take the dough and knead it for a good five mins. Cut in half and roll out. Put the bases in a baking tray then spread the sauce on top.

Toppings

200g mozzarella

The other half of your onion

Mushrooms

Green peppers

300g pastrami

Diced tomato

Split the the toppings over both pizzas, spread cheese on top then fire in the oven at 250 degrees for about 9-10 mins. Beautiful.

Macros

Each pizza:

100 carbs

~40g fat

45g protein

Probably about 900-1000 cals in each pizza.


----------

